
Ask HN: “Save to pocket” for HN that saves both the article AND the comments? - Mahn
I use Pocket to save for later everything interesting I find on Hacker News (which ends up being almost everything) but I&#x27;m kind of tired of having to save the article first, and then the comment threads, for every story. Ideally I&#x27;d like an extension that saves both the parent article AND the comments thread with a single click, but both the official extension and unofficial ones don&#x27;t support this. Anyone else in the same boat? What would you recommend?
======
graham1776
I am in exactly the same boat. I use pocket for almost every article I come
across, but the comments come across to pocket funny. To expand the question,
has anyone found an extension/tool that makes the comments more readable?

~~~
mercer
[http://hn.premii.com](http://hn.premii.com) might offer a better interface
(it's optimized for mobile / tablet display).

------
akoster
Definitely in the same boat, but instead of pocket I use Pinboard
([https://pinboard.in](https://pinboard.in))

~~~
timrichard
Same boat here too... I found they saved nicely to Evernote. I keep really
useful threads in a separate notebook.

------
m52go
This would be awesome. The comments on HN are a formidable body of knowledge
on their own, and I refer to them before deciding to read anything.

------
wjj
Boat...

